# No hub pict



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

What do you think


----------



## Olemissplumber (Dec 7, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> What do you think


I don't see a clean out.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

the pic on the right has a clean out but the left pic needs upper terminus end of run co's installed


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Do to the area we located clean out above floor in the riser. They did not want clean out in sterile area.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

How do you like those bands? Did you tighten the no-hub bands by hand(no-hub wrench) or did you use a battery impact tool?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> How do you like those bands? Did you tighten the no-hub bands by hand(no-hub wrench) or did you use a battery impact tool?


We used the new Milwaukee band tool it had tork settings of 60 and 80 in pounds they worked ok but was a little week and slow. I prefer 12 volt dewalt impact after a few hundred bands you know when to stop. The bands themselves are great they hold better and the band is easier to keep straight. The bands I didn't like we're the 125 inch pound it was like trying to squeezes a piece of steel pipe and you had a tork wrench to finish with.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

With the Husky's, my guys spend a lot of time grinding the misaligned ridges off the CI fittings (which the foundry should be doing) so they'll fit tight and not leak. Plus, on fittings like 2" 1/8th bends the bands are too long, the ends of the rubber land in the break of the fitting.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> With the Husky's, my guys spend a lot of time grinding the misaligned ridges off the CI fittings (which the foundry should be doing) so they'll fit tight and not leak. Plus, on fittings like 2" 1/8th bends the bands are too long, the ends of the rubber land in the break of the fitting.


The bands were mission brand the rubber was a little thicker than husky. The problem on 1/8 bends I have run into before,over all I do like the heavy duty band a lot better than the standard. I don't know why but almost every job in the last five years or so has been very clear that heavy duty bands will be used with no exceptions.


----------

